
A Day in the Life of a Food Vendor - mozumder
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/18/dining/halal-cart-food-vendor-new-york-city.html
======
gumby
A puff piece, yet I learned a lot. Those NYC regulations sound painful but at
the same time I feel safer eating the street food.

